# Suche Programm zur Radioaufnahme (zeitgesteuert)



## Pielo (6. Juli 2009)

tagchen,
da ich in den nähsten tagen einige radiosendungen aufnehmen möchte suche ich ein prog womit ich (internet)radio aufnehmen kann, da aber die meisten sendungen zu zeiten kommen wo ich nicht wirklich da bin sollte dieses auch zeitgesteuert gehn. hat irgendwer ahnung davon und könnte mir da ein prog empfehlen?


***lg Pielo***


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du nach "Audiorecorder Timer" googlest, dann findet sich ne Menge :

zB http://waverec.de/ oder http://blog.freeware.de/tipps/kostenlos/audio-aufnehmen-auch-mit-timer-audio-recorder-titanium/

mfg chmee

p.s.: Bitte Netiquette einhalten, Groß-Kleinschreibung ist uns wichtig..


----------



## devian82 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Du zu ner bestimmten Zeit, für eine bestimmte Zeit Radiosender aufnehmen willst...: ClipInc

Nur zu empfehlen


----------

